

Martin Manley: My Life and Death - mikecane
http://www.zeroshare.info

======
axus
The page "Why Age 60?" was pretty upbeat. I don't know how to feel about him
referencing a ST:TNG episode for justification of suicide.
[http://www.zeroshare.info/why_age_60](http://www.zeroshare.info/why_age_60)

------
greenyoda
Lots of duplicates of this already:

[https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=manley](https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=manley)

~~~
mikecane
Sorry, I didn't see those. I count on the site to flag for duplicates.
Apparently it can miss some.

